# Whos your favorite neighbor?



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

<33 lobo


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 14, 2009)

victoriaaaa  shes a horse


----------



## zerogamer421 (Feb 14, 2009)

stiches is my favorite


----------



## PaJami (Feb 14, 2009)

Dotty the Bunny FTW!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorillas.... mainly Cesar.


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

wolf yaaaaay


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 15, 2009)

I loveee Rod [mouse] && Lolly [cat]


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

pudge


----------



## youkieran (Feb 15, 2009)

o is so hard


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

Joey the duck and most of the penguins.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Avery the Angry Bird guy


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> <33 lobo


Lobo too! go Lobo!


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

Joey the Duck, and Apollo!  

(Apollo's in my First spoiler).


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 15, 2009)

owls specifacly blathers (obviously)


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> owls specifacly blathers (obviously)


He doesn't count as a neighbor...  <_<


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 15, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well pudge then and alfonso AND goldie


----------



## Andrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Tabby the cat!


----------



## ChrisOG (Feb 15, 2009)

OCTAVIAN!!!! HE IS AWESOME!!! Plus, hes teh only octupus that can live out of water forever in the UNIVERSE


----------



## emilios1310 (Feb 15, 2009)

cat


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 15, 2009)

my favorite is static(squirrel)
and maple(bear)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 15, 2009)

ANKHA FTW!!!! (cat)


----------



## JAVRON (Feb 15, 2009)

puck


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 15, 2009)

Vesta the Sheep.


----------



## Cool J (Feb 15, 2009)

Puck The Penguin and Champ the Monkey!


----------



## Orange (Feb 15, 2009)

Rodeo!
I had him on the DS. 
My favorite on the Wii is Big Top.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 15, 2009)

Kitty Cats FTW! <3


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 15, 2009)

You forgot teddy bear and rabbit (stitches and coco)


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Chow the Asian Panda


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

My favorite is Gabi<3


----------



## jadenmcrae (Feb 15, 2009)

boomer the duck he rules


----------



## AnimalCrossingFan (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd have to say that my favorite animal is Fang. I've always loved wolves, and I hope to get Fang in my Animal Crossing: City Folk village one day.


----------



## scrunch (Feb 16, 2009)

No Koalas????? And Melba is my favorite


----------



## fitzy (Feb 16, 2009)

Lucky the dog is a total Legend


----------



## SunnyE (Feb 16, 2009)

It was Boomer the penguin but he moved out yesterday


----------



## jadenmcrae (Feb 16, 2009)

boomer rules


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2009)

Eunice is cool 
she's a sheep


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 16, 2009)

My favorite neighbor is Coco.  She's the only one I'm nice to because I dont want her to ever leave.  She is a bunny with huge black eyes.  I think she looks awesome


----------



## JAVRON (Feb 19, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Eunice is cool
> she's a sheep


i love her.

does she ever wear shirts or just the scarf?


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

JAVRON said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she wears a scarf 

she once had a shirt pattern on with buttons and a zipper, it looked kinda cool on her


----------



## Ricano (Feb 19, 2009)

I made sumting like this already lol

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7110296/11/#new


----------



## Stormy_Snowflake (Feb 19, 2009)

Biskit. <3


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2009)

Yuka on CF atm and Nan on WW. XD


----------



## fitzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucky is ma fave neighbour!!!


----------



## scrunch (Feb 20, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Lucky is ma fave neighbour!!!


I think we know after the 1st post

MELBA !!!! She is totally awesome !  She is a fun, loving, awesome Koala..


----------



## Kurei (Feb 21, 2009)

boon is my favriot


----------



## Sky_Kid (Feb 21, 2009)

I like a lot of them... lol

Bob is probably my favorite tho


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 21, 2009)

Whitney & Lolly but I'ma have to say Whitney.


----------



## spector1 (Feb 21, 2009)

puck is awesome


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 21, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> puck is awesome


*faints in shock of someone actually liking Puck*


*twitches on the floor*


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob all the way! =3


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 21, 2009)

Freya!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Squirrel. Nibbles FTW!


----------



## Elliot (Feb 22, 2009)

Puddles she is soo nice to mee and victoria!


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chief he rules


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 22, 2009)

and wolfgang and fang


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2009)

No one. They are all ugly. My sister had to erase my game yesterday. D: My favorite neighbors I HAD were Elmer and Ruby. ;3


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

Stormy_Snowflake said:
			
		

> Biskit. <3


^ I agree with this answer!


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chief,wolf and fang owns


----------



## royman6 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucky, the mummy dog,but he moved away :'(


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

The frogs are my favorite.


----------



## Sky_Kid (Feb 22, 2009)

I also like all the squirrels =3 So cute!


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 23, 2009)

I had an elephant, I pushed her around and then I never went on the next day and she moved. * ): *
I like all of them really, apart from some wolves.


----------



## Mah (Feb 26, 2009)

Wolves! in my cube AC i got three wolves in one of my towns! 
i also love Tabby even though shes a cat


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

Spork! I don't really know what he is...


----------



## millionj (Mar 4, 2009)

Elmer the horse


----------



## child911 (Mar 4, 2009)

Peanut, a squirrel I think  :wintergyroid:


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 4, 2009)

out of the animals  i havea my fave neighbor is scoot who is a duck


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wolves and dogs.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Wolves and dogs.


lucky is hilarious...


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

When I was younger (about 10 or 11), I had a bit of a crush on Daisy. And she moved out of my first town when I was 13. She currently holds the record for being in a town the longest- 2 years, 9 months.


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

Penguin ^.^


----------



## Rene (Mar 7, 2009)

ooh difficult; Eunice, Wendy, Lobo or Chief 
the'four of them are pretty cool, 2 sheeps & 2 wolves


----------



## Kiley (Mar 7, 2009)

poppy the squirle! <3


----------



## julezz (Mar 7, 2009)

dotty the bunny


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 7, 2009)

I really liked Bob. He is so cool. =D


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

Tipper the cow ^^
Joey the duck


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 7, 2009)

marina


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 7, 2009)

I also like Astrid the kangaroo


----------



## Nickdude43 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wolfgang the Wolf...

Guy had the coolest house with the entire Triceratops fossil, K.K. Rock blasting, and the Modern furniture.

WHY WON'T HE MOVE TO MY TOWN!?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2009)

Felicity.


----------



## nar7155 (Mar 8, 2009)

punchy the cat pwns >


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 8, 2009)

Nickdude43 said:
			
		

> Wolfgang the Wolf...
> 
> Guy had the coolest house with the entire Triceratops fossil, K.K. Rock blasting, and the Modern furniture.
> 
> WHY WON'T HE MOVE TO MY TOWN!?


I have Wolfgang


----------



## bud (Mar 8, 2009)

i can't determine my absolute favourite neighbour as they are all awesome but my list is:
Lucy
Vesta
Portia
Rosie
Purrl
Tutu
Caroline
Bob

And the one I don't dislike but don't like either is Violet. She was sooooo rude to all my neighbours


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I picked cat. Here are some of my other favorites:

Blaire
Peanut
Filbert
Gabi
Lucy
Rosie
Kiki
Lucky
Mitzi


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll let you guess


----------



## Kip (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Lol


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2012)

If you're going to make a post, first off give it something to go on. It's also a good idea to check the date as to not bump the thread.
This one was pretty old Ti4558 and all you give is "I'll let you guess". 
Also, Kip... you don't help. Both of you, don't do it again.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 21, 2012)

AndyB said:


> If you're going to make a post, first off give it something to go on. It's also a good idea to check the date as to not bump the thread.
> This one was pretty old Ti4558 and all you give is "I'll let you guess".
> Also, Kip... you don't help. Both of you, don't do it again.



Sorry about that, I will try to check the date before posting.


----------



## Snave_Snovelly (Mar 31, 2012)

Axel, Tank, and Filbert FTW!


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

Nan


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Apr 1, 2012)

Cesar (ape) is my fav, together from the begining to the end, bro


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 6, 2012)

BlueBear
and Goldie
and Cookie
and Stitches 
<3


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 6, 2012)

Pierce forever!


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Apr 9, 2012)

Moe, but I'm sure you could tell, from my signature and profile pic.  I also love Aurora. And Rosie. Hehe Rosie yells at me a lot because I never get on and play... Oops :S


----------



## Hannah6601 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mitzi the Cat


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 13, 2012)

I Really like both of the goats, Nan and Chevre. Sometimes I catch them eating my flowers. I also really like Rowan the tiger. His house is right next to mine and he's been in my town forever. Cesar is rad too. I used to have Wolfgang, but he creeped out of my town when I was time traveling to repair grass. I was sad to see him go, but Static moved in and all was well


----------



## Himawari (May 4, 2012)

I can't choose only one  If I HAD to, I'd choose Bob. Some of my other favorites are Ruby, Goldie, Cookie, Sydney, Bunnie (obviously), Chevre, and Kiki.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

I have cookie in my town, im making her move out, come steal her?


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

Freckles, Walker, Bill and Gaston. Hard to choose


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Mott or static.. just cause they were from the first neighbours I had in CF and WW that I liked best.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have two of my favorites, _Whitney_ and _Wolfgang_, I just need my other two, _Jay_ and _Kiki_


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Mitzi ofcourse!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2012)

My favorite used to be Punchy But then I met Stitches and I fell in love
So yea, my favorite is Stitches


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

mitzi, moe , apollo and queenie


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Mac. I love all of the dogs.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I really love Chief!


----------

